# Bibtex Literaturverzeichnis & LaTex Inhaltsverzeichnis



## abby (28. April 2009)

Hallo, 

ich schreibe gerade eine Arbeit mit LaTex und habe auch schon das Literaturverzeichnis eingebunden: 
\bibliographystyle{plain}
\bibliography{literatur}

klappt alles wunderbar, nur hätte ich es gerne, dass im Dokument dann nicht "Referneces" steht sondern Literatuverzeichnis. Wie mache ich das?

ebenso hätte ich gerne am Anfang statt contents "\tableofcontents" Inhaltsverzeichnis stehen. 
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

Viele Grüsse und schonmal danke

abby


----------

